# AVI-Video abspielen mit Mozilla



## Lawrence (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich durchstöbere seit einiger Zeit diese Forum nach dem Code, wie ich Videos abspiele. Zwar habe ich sie gefunden, aber sie funktionieren nur in den Programmen *Phase 5.6* und im *IE*. 

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich dieses "Projekt" nur unter Mozilla laufen lassen kann, weil bei uns auf der Arbeit nur Mozilla verwendet wird.

Hättet ihr vllt. eine Idee?


*Codes:*


```
<object width="1024" height="768" classid="CLSID:05589FA1-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A">
<param name="filename" value="Vorschau.avi" />
<param name="autostart" value="false" />
<param name="loop" value="true" />
Es geht nicht  </object>
```

zwar habe ich noch ein Code, aber da fehlt mir irgendein Plugin, aber ich weis nicht welches


```
<embed src="Vorschau.avi" width="1024" height="768">
```



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lawrence


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

versuch es mal mit dem "QuickTime"- oder "Windows Media Player"-Plugin: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/browse/type:7.

mfg Maik


----------



## Lawrence (23. Juni 2010)

Vielen dank


Aber leider meint FF immer noch das ein Plug in fehlt


----------

